# جهاز الطرد المركزي (مايكرو سنتر فيوج)



## ابو ايه (15 مايو 2006)

يعمل هذا الجهاز في المختبرات الطبيه ويستخدم في مجال واسع في ما يتعلق بتحليل الدم 0
ويشبه في تصميمه جهاز السنتر فيوج ولكن هناك فرق في السرعه والقبضه (الماسك )ويتكون من الاتي:-
1-المحرك (mot)الماتور وهوه قلب الجهاز ويدور بسرعة (2000)الى (2500) دوره في الدقيقه ويكون ذو عزم متوسط اما القوه الحصانيه له 6/1 حصان ويعمل بالحث المغناطيسي0
2-الذراع الموصل ويصنع من الفولاذ يوصل بين القرص و عنق الماتور بمفاصل متحركه
3- القرص وهوه عباره عن دائره مصنوعه من الحديد مشرحه من السطح العلوي على شكل اعمده بشكل متناسق ومتساوي على امتداد القطر يثبت بهذه الشروح التيوب (الكابلري) 0وتثبت هذه الدائره او القرص على الذراع الفولاذي عن طريق صاموله وتربط باحكام0 مما يسهل لها حركه منضمه وسلسه0
4- الكفر الخارجي مع غطاء يغلق باحكام عن طريق قفل لا يسمح بفتح الغطاء الى عند انتهاء او وقوف القرص من الحركه 0
5- مايكرو سويج ينظم وقت الدوران يبدأ بصفر الى 20 دقيقه ويعمل ايظا عمل مفتاح Off--on
اما الاعطال الشائعه في هذا الجهاز هوه الماتور وبالتحديد الفرش الكاربونيه (الفحمات) او عطل الملف الداخلي للمحرك او تلف البولبرن 0وهناك انواع عده حسب الشركات المصنعه ولكن هذه الفكره الاساسيه من مبدأ عمل الجهاز ومكوناته0:13:


----------



## ابو ايه (15 مايو 2006)

اي سؤال اني 
حاضر------------------------------------


----------



## هيمووو (16 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخوي على هذا الموضوع 
انا مهتم جدا بجهاز السنتر فيوج المختبري 
اللي يقيس ( معدل ترسين كريات الدم الحمراء )
ابغى اعرف طريقة عمله كيف يعطي القيم 
من المعروف ان اي جهاز قياس يتكون من ثلاث مراحل ( الدخل - تكييف الاشاره - الخرج )
ياليت لو احد يشرح لنا طريقة القياس ( تكييف الاشاره ) شلون يصير 
و ياليت اسماء بعض شركات بعض الاجهزه مع الاسعار و العيوب
و مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو ايه (17 مايو 2006)

اخوي هيمو ماكو سنترفيوج يقيس انته متوهم جهاز سنتر فيوج فقط للمزج والترسيب لا غير راجع معلوماتك ------------------اخوك ابو ايه


----------



## ايناس-عراق (23 مايو 2006)

مشكووووووووووور.......
مع تحياتي......


----------



## eng/dream (30 مايو 2006)

شكرا للمجهود


----------



## yamenshahin (30 مايو 2006)

من بعد إزنك يا أبو اية
ممكن أنشر المقال بتاعك علي جرو مهندسين طبية العرب
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ArabBioEng
مع الشكر


----------



## yamenshahin (31 مايو 2006)

هأعتبر هذا موافقة


----------



## yamenshahin (31 مايو 2006)

هأعتبر هذا موافقة


----------



## waken (2 يونيو 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## waken (2 يونيو 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو ايه (8 يونيو 2006)

اسف يا اخوان على الانقطاع لاني اجريت عمليه جراحيه اسف مره اخرى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ ابو أيه المحترم .

اولا حمد لله على سلامتك وان شاء الله تكون بصحة جيدة وان لا ترى اي مكروه .
ثانيا نبارك برجوعك ومنّور الملتقى وننتظر عطائك وجديدك .
وفقك الله بالصحة والعافية .

البغدادي


----------



## ابو ايه (8 يونيو 2006)

مشكور ابو احمد على هذا الشعور الراقي اني اتفقت وياك من البدايه اعاونك واني بالخدمه بس اشويه استعدل يا ابو احمد الورده


----------



## mtc.eng (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## medical-eng (28 أبريل 2007)

جهد تشكر عليه اخي ابوآية
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fdyassd (14 مايو 2007)

مشكور كتييييييييييييييرررررررر


----------



## eng_mohand (15 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الموصلية (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شنو الفرق بين جهاز centrifuge & pcv centrifuge
اني اعرف انه اثنينهم يستعملون في تحليل الدم يعني فصل مكونات الدم 
سؤالي هو بعد فصل المكونات اش نقيس من الدم المتحلل بواسطة الجهاز الاول والجهاز الثاني ؟؟؟


----------



## الموصلية (8 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
شنو الفرق بين جهاز centrifuge & pcv centrifuge
اني اعرف انه اثنينهم يستعملون في تحليل الدم يعني فصل مكونات الدم 
سؤالي هو بعد فصل المكونات اش نقيس من الدم المتحلل بواسطة الجهاز الاول والجهاز الثاني ؟؟؟*​

ممكن جواب ؟؟؟


----------



## احمد عماد90 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرآ على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## yaseen.khbory (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mohammed.madani (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكر
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## santacrouse (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------

